# Sheds



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

As we were building our RED/ Greenhouse, my wife commented on how she would like to have a place to keep potting soils, tools, and all the other things that go with gardening.  I had a small tool shed that I was getting ready to tear apart and replace with a larger one, so I fixed up the old one and gave to the wife. I used the Bobcat to clear out a spot near the greenhouse so everything would be in the same area.


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

After the potting shed was in place, construction of my larger storage shed was started. I used the same siding to match what's on the house, didn't turn out too bad.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

His and her's I like that,plus easy to keep roof clean of all that snow you get.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Great play on the shed swap!!:lmao: Now you got yourself a beauty, and the missus has just what she needed for her garden stuff.


----------

